# Bataleon vs Lobster...etc.



## SeanMcdoug (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi everyone this is my frist post on this forum so be easy on me, thank you. But currently i am riding a few different boards. but my favorite is my Bataleon evil twin artist edition. this is my 2nd season on the board and its been through hell and back, it has yet to let me down. it feels amazing, has great pop and the TBT (triple Base Technology) is by far my favorite tech. I rarely catch edges. and its great for pow landings. i primarily ride park but i enjoy a day of back trails for time to time. so Im just seeing if people have ridden lobster boards to give me a comparitive opinion, or any other thoughts, this isnt limited to just lobster, ill consider any board except a burton. I have a vendetta against burton.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry, I don't really get the question. Do you want to buy a different board?

Lobster are basically Bataleon boards with different graphics. So if you're happy wit the Evil Twin there's no need to switch.


----------



## SeanMcdoug (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a couple boards so im always looking to add a few more to the collecton. i guess the queston is what park boards do people find better then others.


----------



## eer5000 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have the Lobster Parkboard Troublemaker from last year, from what I know it is just a rebranded Evil Twin. Aren't all Lobster boards just different graphics on Bataleon boards?

I like it, once I got used to TBT, I had pretty much the same experience as you, easy landings, good to butter but holds an edge when I need it.

I'll have a look at getting the Jibboard this year, I haven't ridden it, but I can imagine that a soft TBT board would be fun.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

What's up with the Burton vendetta? Or is this just Burton bandwagon hating?


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

TBT is just a love hate thing. Im pro TBT for pow and nothing else...


----------



## SeanMcdoug (Feb 23, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> What's up with the Burton vendetta? Or is this just Burton bandwagon hating?


The vendetta is from having multiple burton boards snapped everyone either in the middle or the nose. and Ive had 2 sets of burton bindings both of them i broke the high backs on em.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

eer5000 said:


> I have the Lobster Parkboard Troublemaker from last year, from what I know it is just a rebranded Evil Twin. Aren't all Lobster boards just different graphics on Bataleon boards?
> 
> I like it, once I got used to TBT, I had pretty much the same experience as you, easy landings, good to butter but holds an edge when I need it.
> 
> I'll have a look at getting the Jibboard this year, I haven't ridden it, but I can imagine that a soft TBT board would be fun.


I'm riding last year's Lobster jibboard.
TBT is a lot of fun and I like having a super-soft board for learning buttering, jumps, rails and boxes. The edges are super-forgiving and it feels faster than my previous boards.
The only drawback is the edge hold, which is why it does not bomb runs very well. You can still turn easily, but it lacks the carving feeling of other boards. 
I certainly recommend this board as an addition to your quiver, but not as a "do-it-all" board.


----------



## SeanMcdoug (Feb 23, 2011)

jdthai said:


> I'm riding last year's Lobster jibboard.
> TBT is a lot of fun and I like having a super-soft board for learning buttering, jumps, rails and boxes. The edges are super-forgiving and it feels faster than my previous boards.
> The only drawback is the edge hold, which is why it does not bomb runs very well. You can still turn easily, but it lacks the carving feeling of other boards.
> I certainly recommend this board as an addition to your quiver, but not as a "do-it-all" board.


Well i feel very comfortable bombing runs on the evil twin. Idk i might pick up a lobster just to get it. i much enjoy my Epic Grim Rabbit. I highly suggest that for a park board.


----------



## eer5000 (Jan 11, 2012)

jdthai said:


> I'm riding last year's Lobster jibboard.
> TBT is a lot of fun and I like having a super-soft board for learning buttering, jumps, rails and boxes. The edges are super-forgiving and it feels faster than my previous boards.
> The only drawback is the edge hold, which is why it does not bomb runs very well. You can still turn easily, but it lacks the carving feeling of other boards.
> I certainly recommend this board as an addition to your quiver, but not as a "do-it-all" board.


That sounds good, yeah I don't want to get rid of my Parkboard, it has good edge hold and carving fast is fun and stable. I like that it is plenty stiff enough for bigger jumps.

I am mostly looking at replacing my old Horrorscope with a slightly shorter jibboard, and I think either the jibboard or disaster would be good.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

Can definitely go shorter on the jib board.
I'm 5'8" 180 lbs size 12s
My all-mountain is a Burton TWC Standard from last year. It's a 156W.
I'm riding the 153 Lobster. Very playful, loose and lots of pop.


----------



## eer5000 (Jan 11, 2012)

jdthai said:


> Can definitely go shorter on the jib board.
> I'm 5'8" 180 lbs size 12s
> My all-mountain is a Burton TWC Standard from last year. It's a 156W.
> I'm riding the 153 Lobster. Very playful, loose and lots of pop.


Do you think that the 151 would be too short/unstable for you?

My all mountain board is the 154 parkboard at the moment.


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

eer5000 said:


> Do you think that the 151 would be too short/unstable for you?
> 
> My all mountain board is the 154 parkboard at the moment.


I think the '51 would be too short for me, but if you're used to riding a '54, it will probably feel great


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

Im selling a 157 freestyle lobster. 400 bucks when they are 470 new. OBO


----------



## SeanMcdoug (Feb 23, 2011)

Lol Im 6'3 220 lbs. i Ride a 150 cm Grim Rabbit and a 157 cm Evil twin. with a size 13 boot.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

SeanMcdoug said:


> Lol Im 6'3 220 lbs. i Ride a 150 cm Grim Rabbit and a 157 cm Evil twin. with a size 13 boot.


So how do you like Ride bindings for park? Mainly the maestros, I have been looking into them for my Lobster


----------

